# Necky Spike Kayak



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

My son has decided to sell his Kayak. We do not know how old it is, I think it is in great condition. I have tried to research this model for comparison to price it for him with out much luck. I have found that the Aqua Bound Sequel 230 cm Paddle he is selling with the yak currently sells for$89.97 at Adventures Unlimited's website. I found a listing in central florida CL for $425 and one in Va for $625. I think that listing at $350 would be reasonable.

Some of the reviews I have found is that this yak tracks well and navigates tight turns very well. It has a broad surface that can support a good amount of weight for camping or fishing.One of the reviews alsomade a statement that because of the way the bow glides across the water he could get up on the fish with out spooking them with the break water.

Necky did discontinue this model and it appears that this particular model has become sought after because of it's desirable attributes towards fishing .

I ask that any PFF'rs with experience good or bad or knowledge to direct me with the pricing of this yak please contribute to the thread. As mentioned before my son is learning the value of a good green back and would like as many as he can get. I do not want to let him down, nor do I wish to set something out here for sale that is overpriced unknowingly.

I have a set of roof mounting blocks andstraps to be sold with it. We do not have a seat or any other accessories.

Call me at 850-637-2844

Here are the Pics I have;


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Man I wish I had another Spike. It is, without a doubt, the best paddling SOT I have ever paddled and I have paddled at least 30 models. It is super fast for a SOT. I've never paddled a yak that tracks as well. When I bought the Spike, I was having trouble with tracking. I went 20-30 degrees off course. The Spike stayed locked on. In recent years, I have perfected my stroke and have no trouble even with the Mini-X.

BTW, the Spike is absolutely silent.

If I had the cash in hand, I would drive to P'Cola this morning---500 miles. 

I ought to have my butt kicked for selling my Spike. 

You shouldn't take a penny less than $450 for it. It is dang well worth it.

I'm not certain but Necky might be Perception now--in some form or another.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

It would have to be pretty bad ass to beat out the Wilderness Tarpon kayaks. The seat alone, in the tarpon, is worth it's weight in gold. The seat back adjust up and down with a pull of the string.Not to mentionit is a hard back, not one little ole pad, that you have to reach behind you to adjust.The front of the seat also adjust up and down to provide more support. The speed is remarkable also. It's like, swish, swish, swish (that was me paddling) and you are moving with a sense of urgency. I've been out in some rougher surf and have had no problems with stability.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll vouch for this kayak, it is very impressive. And this is coming from the owner of a Tarpon 160. I've never been beat for speed in my yak, but for being 12ft this Necky sure comes close. My friend has one. We both got them the same Christmas 10yrs ago and paddled them in his canal that day. I thought I was doing something wrong when he was just about keeping up with me while sprinting, until I tried it out.


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the contributions Guys, I must have it priced right three phone calls already and two emails. Sure got me interested in keeping it for myself with all the good things I have heard and read but I know it would end up being one of those things that I would look at as "just cool to have" because I would not find the time to use it.

Not to mention that little man wants somemoney.

Any more information to contribute would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

SOLD! WE HAVE A HAPPY YOUNG LAD!


----------

